# Some "exotic" snakes



## Nexxus (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello guys,

I have read it is almost unpossible to keep "exotic snakes" in australia.
For us it is nearly unpossible to get the australian beauties, like whip snakes....

Here are some pice... I also enjoy your pics.


More in another thread

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/introductions-56/nexxus-114810

Nexus


----------



## snakecharma (Aug 15, 2009)

that first one is a stunner!!! what type of adder is that??

actually all 3 are stunners keep the pics coming im liking what i see already


----------



## Nexxus (Aug 15, 2009)

It is not an adder, it is a rear-fanged colubrid. ( USA, Mexico )
They flatten the head when disturbed and do some puff sounds. Really nice to keep.


----------



## zobo (Aug 15, 2009)

LOL, have you been watching the simpsons? (me fail English, thats unpossible!) good old Ralph.

Just FYI it is Impossible.

Where you from anyway?

welcome (don't take it the wrong way, just found it funny as I love the Simpsons)


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, that second snake is awesome! Have you got any more pics of it, like full body shot or anything?


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2009)

I love the Hog Nose, one of my favourites.


----------



## GTsteve (Aug 15, 2009)

Definitely need more pics - I have never seen anything like any of them!


----------



## Jason (Aug 15, 2009)

i agree with boa, hog nose are awsome!


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2009)

Jason, they have great characters really pugnacious and sure of themselves until they realise the odds are really against them and the become wimps.


----------



## Nexxus (Aug 15, 2009)

Here is the 2nd one


----------



## Nexxus (Aug 15, 2009)

...


----------



## Retic (Aug 16, 2009)

A beautiful snake, a San Francisco Garter Snake ? A friend in the UK used to breed them many years ago before it was strictly legal to have them


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice one Nexxus, love that strong back stripe


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 16, 2009)

1st is a ringed python,2nd a milksnake,3rd a bullsnake,4th albino cobra,5th a rough green snake...


----------



## brigo (Aug 16, 2009)

love the albino cobra!


----------



## Nexxus (Aug 16, 2009)

This is not aSan Francisco Garter. It is the red spottet garter - concinnus

Some more

Heterodon nasiscus - Hognose
and Corallus hortulanus - Amazon Tree boa


----------



## ravan (Aug 16, 2009)

Nexxus said:


> ...



wow, that one's fantastic! looks like someones gone and drawn a whiteout line down his back hehe.


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Aug 17, 2009)

some awesome snakes you have if i move over seas ill go somewhere with lots of different types of herps and not america im jelous :evil:


----------



## slither (Aug 17, 2009)

oh my god that albino cobra how awesome is that one of my ultimate favs


----------



## kupper (Aug 17, 2009)

that albino cobra is the tops


----------



## Nexxus (Aug 20, 2009)

Once again...


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 20, 2009)

Heres a few more for those interested...


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 20, 2009)

A favourite of mine,the White Lipped python,ive spoken to a couple pl overseas that currently own them,the majority are vicious,even after some time they still seem to not want anything to do with their keeper...


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Location*

Nexxus you still have'nt stated where you are from, unless of course I have missed it which is highly unpossible:lol: Go The Simpsons.


----------



## Sel (Aug 20, 2009)

Loving the pics.. wouldnt mind that albino cobra  Soo pretty!


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 20, 2009)

That one is a albino Rattlesnake..Heres a Albino Cobra or a leucustic cobra...either way its awesome..


----------



## Sel (Aug 20, 2009)

oooo didnt see the rattlesnake...they are both nice =)
Gosh...the cobra is too cute...


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah that albino cobra is nice


----------



## nickvelez (Aug 23, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> That one is a albino Rattlesnake...



I think it maybe a leucistic texas ratsnake. there is no rattle.

the whitelipped python is knockout.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 23, 2009)

Love that huge monitor. Wish I had a monitor that big placid enough to roam the house


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

get a female lacey phil and spend alot of time with it


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 23, 2009)

Apparently its a Nile Monitor,its huge..


----------

